# Another wood duck



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

Another image from about a week ago. Taken with D70s and 300mm f4 Nikon lens.

hOOter


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

He hasn't missed any groceries!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

What an awesome photo. Absolutely breathtaking! Good job, Guy


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice shot. Only one I've ever seen was at the zoo...


----------



## wahoosdare (Mar 7, 2007)

Wonderfull picture of that well groomed fella.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Good capture. Could you post a crop of a larger version to give a closer look at him?


----------



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

*Cropped*

Cropped tight.

hOOter


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

nice shot!


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Great shot. But it does remind me of the old news reels of US Battleships headed for war. That is one big little duck.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Dude, thats a decoy!

ha ha, just kidding. 
Nice shot.
Mike


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

You are KILLLING me!!!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Great shot!


----------

